# Recently Adopted Lennon needs a mate...



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I recently adopted Lennon, a pure white homer that had an injured wing and that I took in from someone who was going off to college and could no longer give him the time he needed. Lennon has been doing great with me here and we recently re-located from Florida back to New Jersey...Talk about weather forecast changes!  

Anyway, Lennon's mom did a wonderful job bringing him back to health and being a responsible pet owner by taking the time to find him a home. When Lennon came here to me he was still weak in the wing and not confident enough to fly too much. Now after giving him ample space and helping him exercise I believe Lennon will be ready to join the other birds when they are ready to go to the new loft which will consist of a flight that is 6ftx6ftx5ft and a nice sized shed with ample nest boxes.

Lennon and I do have one problem though. Lennon is an aggressive bird. He NEEDS a hen very badly and would make a great father. I am looking to find him a Pure White Lady just like himself. If anyone is willing to part with a hen of breeding age for free or a small adoption fee please let us know. Lennon, Myself and his mother would be very happy to see him with a lady to care for.

Lennon and I are located in Southern New Jersey. I am willing to travel up to 2 hours one way to pick up a girl for him. She could also be shipped. (08234-4853)

Here is a photo of Lennon:









Thanks!

Luis and Lennon


----------

